# HELP! baby pidgeon think he's dying



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

*HELP! young pidgeon dehydrated think he's dying*

sorry for no introduction but i need help. i have just found a baby pidgeon he still has yellow whisps of feathers and a soft beak he looks dehydrated he was on a path in the middle of town and he would die if i left him so i bought him home, i made a nest like it says to... what shall i do

please help me


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this youngster.

Please follow instructions on this thread. He needs to be stabilized first, warmed up and then some flueds (like clear Pedialyte) after 20 to 30 minutes.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Put the baby in a box, with a heating pad set on low covered by a towel. If you have no heating pad you can put warm water in a bottle and the bottle in the box next to the baby, make sure the bottle is not hot. After the baby has warmed up for an hour or more start giving him fluids with an eye dropper or syringe. If you have Pedialyte even better. If not, you can add a little sugar and a little salt to the water.
All this time keep the baby warm.
After about four hours and only if the baby had dropping you can start feeding it a little at a time.
We will need to know the approximate age of the bird to know what to feed him. Does he have feathers or mostly yellow fluff. Can you post a pic, that would be great.

Thank you for rescuing this little one and keep us posted, please.

Reti


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

they are the best ones i can get


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry, I can't see anything, the pics are too dark.

Reti


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

you can just make out yellow whisps around his neck.... he has adult feathers though too. but his beak is still soft and large


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello again

Please go to the thread above and stabilize first.

Then go to this site and you can figure out the birds age from the pictures of youngsters at various ages.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

anywhere between day 17 and day 22. i have put him in a quiet room in his box in his nest, with a bottle of warm water next to him. he feels quite warm anyway but i know that they should be really warm


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

what else should i do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Follow the instruction on the above thread.

Once baby is warmed up you can start on fluids.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay, thankyou for the help, he is getting warmer and he is opened his eyes a little more, so i think he's getting better. does he have a chance at survival? i'll give him the water with a pinch of salt and sugar.... what quantity of water to sugar and salt? 

thankyou alot


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just give pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar to 1 cup of water, and stir well.
Slowly give it to him to the back of throat (behind the tongue) with a dropper.

We will do our best to help you to get him to survive, we just don't know how long he has been dehydrated.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay. not under his tongue, but diwn his throat? (want to get it right in case i choke him)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you give the water to him behind his tongue that will assure that he won't choke. You will see the hole in his tongue (that is his wind pipe)


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay, thankyou. how often should i do this??? sorry for all of the questions


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would give the bird 5 mls every 2 hours, or 2 mls, wvwey hour, to start.

Please review the basic life instructions when you have a moment, it will give you complete information for stabilizing the baby.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay, thankyou. i will do that


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Here's a picture of the bird...I enhanced the brightness and contrast a bit. He doesn't look all that good


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

thankyou for brightening the picture

i have given him fluids, he is looking a little better now with his eyes fully open. i will give him 2 ml every hour. how long should this be for?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shibby, 

Just keep giving this amount of water for the entire day for now. Unless he starts to perk up you may discontinue but rehydrating him could take awhile depending on how bad he was dehydrated.

Good luck with this unfortunate baby and keep us posted!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Brad, for enhancing the picture, you are always so helpful.


You can continue the fluids and in 4 hours if the bird does a poop you can start food, if no poop continue fluids.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

he did one  but ill continue giving fluid


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

shibby69 said:


> he did one  but ill continue giving fluid


Yes, continue the fluids.

Is the poop solid or liquid?


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

white runny stuff and black solid type string thing. it looked normal to me.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

This isn't really a "normal" poop. This type of poop can reflect hunger, which he probably is. Please continue with the water for now and once he's sufficiently rehydrated, you can begin to offer him food which I'm sure he's in desparate need of.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your quick response.

It sounds like stress poop, and other issues.

Continue the hydration, little bits at a time.

Pigeon poop is usually solid green with white dolip.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay, thankyou, ill keep you posted on him, i have left him alone, but he is due his fluid in 20 minutes. i do hope he will be alright


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shibby, 

Sounds good, you can only do what you can so remember that. You've been started off with excellent advice from the others so hopefully the little guy will be ok. 

Sorry to bombard you with what may seem like conflicting information but we're doing the best we can to assess the bird over the internet. You've been given the basic steps to stabolize a pigeon so hopefully this will work and from there, you can work on feeding him and getting his strength back up.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

i don't mind being bombarded, and i understand its difficult 
without the bird being in front of you. 

Just a thought... the bottle of water will cool down, should i refill it with warm water every time i give him his fluids (every hour) to keep him warm???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes, you can refill with warm water but you don't really have to, as long as it's not cold, room temperature is fine. 

Do you have a heating pad...if so, place this under a towel set on low and this will provide additional heat for the bird. If you don't have a heating pad, a hot water bottle filled with hot water under a few towels will do.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

no heating pad.... but i'll do the hot water bottle idea.... won't he get too hot? or should i fill it with warm, rather than hot, water?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shibby, 

Nope, hot water and place under a towel or two. It will cool down anyway so it needs to be filled with hot water at first. Just make sure to put some type of soft bedding over top so that the heat isn't directly on his body.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay, ill do that now  and give him fluid 

p.s. i really appreciate this, thanks


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

i am doing the waterbottle thing. he is able to stand, but he has green stuff on one of his eyes, much like the mucas caused by conjunctivitus. could this be through lack of fluid?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi shibby,

Thank you for your concern for this baby.

The mucus could be directly related to his overall state of health as his immune system is unable to fight infections. We will try to get him on the right track for now, kicking the immune system in gear is part of it.

We will deal with each and every health issue that he has, once he is stabilized.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

okay, i will update later, and also ask for advice with food.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

he has been given water for the third time, so thats three hours now. he was sleeping when i went in to him. he is putting up more of a fight and also trying to hget up and walk away! is this good?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sounds promising, Shibby. Hopefully this youngster is going to be ok.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

oh good   i won't get my hopes up for him though, because it always ends in heartache when i do that...

he will be having fluid for the fourth time in about 40 minutes, so when do you recommend i begin feeding him? he has excreted again, and it is the same as before.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Shibby 69,

Wherabouts are you located, generally speaking?

For now, don't know what you have on hand, but you could soak some puppy kibble, drain and put small pieces toward back of throat, allowing bird to swallow on its own. 

Other option would be to get some Kaytee exact, but the kibble is sometimes easier for folks w/no supplies on hand.

As with any animal, wash hands before and after handling ( before so you don't pass anything to it ). 

Best,

fp


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

hi, i live in leicestershire, uk.

i have alot of animals so i do have a few supplies, but i dont know what my options are of feeding him :S he's had more of the water mixture, and once again tried escaping.

how much and how often? how long should i soak the biscutis in water? is that the only thing i can feed him??

should i feed him a puree typ food or solids, or a mash type mush

i also have EMP. it is a hand rearing food for baby birds.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

shibby69 said:


> he has been given water for the third time, so thats three hours now. he was sleeping when i went in to him. he is putting up more of a fight and also trying to hget up and walk away! is this good?



That is some positive news.

You can prepare the next step with information fp has supplied you with.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

shibby69 said:


> hi, i live in leicestershire, uk.
> 
> i have alot of animals so i do have a few supplies, but i dont know what my options are of feeding him :S he's had more of the water mixture, and once again tried escaping.how much and how often? how long should i soak the biscutis in water? is that the only thing i can feed him??
> should i feed him a puree typ food or solids, or a mash type mush
> i also have EMP. it is a hand rearing food for baby birds.....


You can give whatever is least stressful for the bird. the hand rearing formula would be best to start with as it has vitamins and minerals the bird can use.

You can use the following later:

Soak the kibble until it is soft, then drain and break up in small pieces, and feed one piece at a time and allow the bird to swallow.

You can use defrosted corn or peas that have also been drained.

We have several people in England who can further assist you once they log-in. If this is a Wood pigeon, they are experts dealing with rehabbing them as they are a little more easily stressed.

I will continue to help as you request, for now.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

thankyou for the help. i'm going to give a little of the hand rearing formula for now, as i know how to make it up to different consistencies. in the meantime i'll soak dog biscuits and defrost peas and sweetcorn. should i feed him as often as i give him the water mixture?

i think he is a 'town' pigeon, or 'feral' pigeon.

thankyou so very much x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello again,

Start with a thin mixture of the handrearing formula. just a little bit for now. The same amount 5 ml's. Alternate with fluids.

The solids can be prepared for later.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks, ill do that 

ill be back online in a few hours


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have e-mailed Cynthia in the UK to help, in case this is a woodie...and I will check back also...


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

i gave him the bird food in a very thin consistency and he even had trouble with swallowing that, he is looking weak again, and keeps shaking his head.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shibby, 

What kind of formula are you using, what are you using to adminster and how are you heating it? 

It should be very well mixed, very thin consistancy for now and make sure it's not too warm. Don't use a microwave to heat it. Make sure you go slowly and get the tube or eyedropper far back past the opening behind his tongue.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

hello,

Have you had a good look inside his mouth and throat? It could be that he has canker, that will show up as a yellow/brownish/greyish growth. Let me know if that is the problem, it can be treated.

Warmth is important at the moment as he must not use what litlle energy he has trying to keep warm. I use an ordinary lamp overnight as a hot water bottle losses heat.

I can send you some stuff that is supposed to prevent sick birds from starving if you e-mail me your address...my e-mail is [email protected] 

We have a memberr in Northampton if you can get the pigeon there. I will e-mail you my telephone number(s).

Cynthia


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

hi.... he is still okay, and seems to be improving. i am refilling the bottle every hour and he is very warm. i have noticed he only closes his good eye when i open the box (light in his eye)... he is okay with the fluids now, and has had a bite to eat. 

i'm only 16 and don't drive so there is no way i can get him to nothampton tonight. i start college tomorrow, i'll be up at 6 am. i'll feed and give the bird fluid through the night. he has thick yellow stuff at the back of his throat, and one of his eyes are closed shut with it.

what else can i do for him... its going to be a long night, and i have an early start, but ill do anything that i can to help the bird...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Shibby,

That thick yellow stuff is canker and unless it is treated it will block the esophagus and the baby will starve or it will block the trachea and it will suffocate. Sorry to sound dramatic, but that is what happens.


The medication that it needs is called Spartrix. I can post you some tomorrow first thing if you let me have your address. It can clear the canker within a few days, so the prognosis is good with treatment.

Cynthia


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

thankyou very much for your kind offer i have sent you my address. the baby is sleeping at the minute. i feel awful that i cant do more to help him, but i am doing my best


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shibby, 

Don't feel bad, you ARE doing your best and that is all anyone can do. Nobody wants to fail an animal when trying to help them but one can only do so much with the resources and knowledge available to them at the time


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Keeping him warm , hydrated and feeding him the formula little and often is the best that any of us could do at the moment. I am certain that he is feeling safe and warm. With canker you have to be patient.

Whatever you do don't try to remove the canker from his mouth, that could cause a bleed.. I will get the meds in the post tomorrow, with any luck they will be with you by Tuesday.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi shibbley69...

Time, sadly, is often of the essese when quite young or frail Birds are ill, or, when they have Canker.

There are many medications suitable, some more ideal than others, for this ailment.

Dimitridazole, aka 'Emtryl'...'Spartrix' ( as mentioned above)...Metronidazole...others too...

Ronidazole is thought kindest to those very young...also 'Citromed' which I have used with success with Babys or others.


I suggest you do your best to find some which you can begin adminstering a.s.a.p.

If there are any concerns near you who sell supplies for Poultry or Livestock, or, any Veterinarians, especially if any avian Veterinarians or Poultry Veterinarians or even livestock Veteriarians as may be...they should have o hand some orders of medications of an anti-Trichomoniasis variety which will answer for this. Canker is Trichomoniasis ( not to be confuses with Triconosis...)

Any Pigeon Racers or Pigeon Keepers or fanciers likewise may have some on hand...please, do your best to locate and find them and ask them for local sources or for some favor respecting the needed medications for this.

Very young Birds often perish quickly from this, and one day lost to waiting is one day too many.

This protozoan illness is as-we-speak, eating away tissue and organs surrounding it's infestation points. If progressed to the point as you describe, this Bird may not have another day left unless meds are administered now.

See what you can find a.s.a.p. now...

I think it is likely late afteroon where you are, so...still, see what you can come up with calling various Vets and or asking them also if they know of any Pigeon Clubs of any kind or private parties who are into Pigeons...people who might have on hand the requuisite meds for this...where you might be able to meet them somewhere and get what you need.


Good luck...!

Ronidazole is possibly the ideal choice for one this young, but any of the anti-Tricomona anti-protozoan kinds will do in a pinch.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

bad news. 

i gave my mum the instructions to care for the bird whilst i was at college. i had to go, and rang every hour to check on him. he cannot hold up his head and is very weak 

pdpbison... i have only just found your post, and i will try and get what i can asap

i will keep him warm and give him the glucose mix and find some medicine whilst i wait for the medicine that cyro51 is sending.

thankyou for the help. i'll do my best with this little one


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can give him a very thin mixture of the baby bird formula. He needs all the nutrition you can get in him. Give it very slowly. Make sure it runs to the back of throat or any area where it is still open enough where it can get past the obstruction.


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

i am deeply sorry to be typing this, but the little pigeon has just died. i was on the phone to the vet about medicine, and he died.

im really sorry i couldnt save him everyone, i tried so hard.

r.i.p little pigeon, may you fly in heaven as you never did on earth.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Dear Shibby69,

I'm so sorry about the loss of your little pigeon. You certainly tried your best to help and that's is what matters. Your parting words and wishes for this little one says it all.

Thanks for caring,

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the pigeon. You did so much for this bird, and we greatfully thank you for everything.

Please don't blame yourself. Sometimes the bird comes to us when it is already too late, we just don't know. Try as we may, it sometimes doesn't make a difference.

The most important thing to remember, is you gave the bird care and comfort the last few days of its life, when he needed it. You gave it the peace and comfort for it to pass into spirit where it is in total happiness.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Shibby69. I am so sorry. All of us who take care of pigeons have been through this, even those of us who have the medicines on hand. Sometimes the disease has become so invasive there is nothing you can do, but cry. 

You can be proud of yourself that you cared enough to try to help it.

maggie


----------



## shibby69 (Sep 4, 2005)

thankyou for your kind words everyone, it has helped.

if anything, this little one has made me feel somewhat partial to pigeons, and i would love to learn about them. if truth be told, my grandad raced pigeons, but i remember very little of this, i do remember basics, but i would rather start learning from scratch, because he may not have cared for the birds he had accurately, though im sure he tried his best. if it is okay i will continue posting on this site 

thankyou for all your help with the little bird. i will never forget it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for all you did.

Please feel free to post anytime, you never know, another little one may come your way. 

I will be thinking positive thoughts and sending lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry.

I posted all the supplies early this morning, unfortunately you will receive them tomorrow. I hope that receiving them too late doesn't upset you. But hang on to them just in case you or someone near you needs them.

Phil, I think that we can only get Ronidazole via the Netherlands. The canker meds that we have access to in the UK are mainly Carnidazole and Metronidazole.

Cynthia


----------

